# 1960's Mamiya/Sekor DTL 1000



## Felix 222

Take a look at what I have and tell me what you think...

















I'm looking to sell the body and all equipment but don't know what price to ask. Currently, there is a seller on ebay selling only a body for $300 (too much) but I've seen a variety of prices. The camera is in FLAWLESS condition, as it was hardly used. Do your best to find a scratch or dent  I'm also looking to sell the lenses: Vivtar 85-205mm 3.8 and 28mm 2.5 (also in perfect condition). In addition to these main features, I also have the original manual (good condition as well), Vivitar flash, genuine leather case, and everything else included in the photo...all of which are in excellent condition as well.

*CLIFFS:* What asking price do you suggest? Everything is in excellent condition. 

More photos here: Pictures by efelix_222 - Photobucket


----------



## Derrel

These were never very expensive cameras,even when new. The camera you show appears to be in great condition for its model and vintage, but the market for early- to mid-1970's 35mm film SLR's is pretty depressed right now. The entire outfit is like a snapshot in time, with the Vivitar filter boxes, the Vivitar flash, and that square camera bag. A "fair" asking price would be $75 or so, maybe a tad bit more. If you could find a Mamiya collector who was absolutely Jones'n' for a clean 1000 DTL and authentic period accessories, you might get a bit more out of it, but...the market really is not all that favorable on Mamiya slr's. YMMV, and this is only my opinion. You'd of course be free to put it onto eBay or another auction site with great photos and lots of well-written ad copy and specify it is "RARE!" and "immaculate!", and maybe drum up interest among the dozen or two Mamiya collectors world wide,and "maybe" somebody would bite on it. As it is, there are tons of more modern, better outfits like Canon and Nikon SLRS that are 10-15 years newer, all bringing $75-$100 with a camera, flash, a normal lens,and then two or three 3rd party lenses very similar to the two with this kit.


----------



## Felix 222

Derrel said:


> These were never very expensive cameras,even when new. The camera you show appears to be in great condition for its model and vintage, but the market for early- to mid-1970's 35mm film SLR's is pretty depressed right now. The entire outfit is like a snapshot in time, with the Vivitar filter boxes, the Vivitar flash, and that square camera bag. A "fair" asking price would be $75 or so, maybe a tad bit more. If you could find a Mamiya collector who was absolutely Jones'n' for a clean 1000 DTL and authentic period accessories, you might get a bit more out of it, but...the market really is not all that favorable on Mamiya slr's. YMMV, and this is only my opinion. You'd of course be free to put it onto eBay or another auction site with great photos and lots of well-written ad copy and specify it is "RARE!" and "immaculate!", and maybe drum up interest among the dozen or two Mamiya collectors world wide,and "maybe" somebody would bite on it. As it is, there are tons of more modern, better outfits like Canon and Nikon SLRS that are 10-15 years newer, all bringing $75-$100 with a camera, flash, a normal lens,and then two or three 3rd party lenses very similar to the two with this kit.


Thank you for your response. So you're saying $75 is a fair price for everything? What if I sold the lenses separately from the body?


----------



## Kodachrome1

Do you still have this camera and lenses?  If so I would be very interested in buying them.  It was my first camera when I was taking Photography class in high school and would like to have one again.  A great camera, that took great pictures.  Brings back great memories.


----------



## fotoshooter

Felix 222 said:


> Thank you for your response. So you're saying $75 is a fair price for everything? What if I sold the lenses separately from the body?



In its day this was a fine camera. As already stated $75 would be average. If the other non-Mamiya lens were actual Mamiya lens the price could go as high as $100-125.

I'd sell as a kit instead of trying to break it up since the lens won't bring more than $10 each at best..


----------

